# Treats



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Liver cake is good, if you are OK with rice. (1 lb liver, 1 cup uncooked rice, 1 egg - cook the rice until it is very soft, and put into a food mixer with the liver and egg. Pour out into a non-stick baking tray, and bake at around 320 F until firm. Cut it into suitably sized pieces, and either freeze, or put the pieces back into a very low oven until they are dry.) Or freeze dried liver, dried meat, a tube of cheese and squeeze a bit for her to lick, a jar of baby food and let her have a lick, etc, etc.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

I use Zuke's Mini Naturals. No corn, soy, or wheat. They come in different flavors - I use the Salmon.

They are small and moist enough for a quick treat. But not so moist that they create a mess in your pocket.

That liver cake recipe looks interesting...I might try that one myself. I assume beef liver?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use whatever is cheapest and readily available - pig, chicken, lamb, or beef. You can use wholemeal flour instead of the cooked rice, too - or use a can of tuna in oil instead of the liver. A very adaptable recipe!

You might need a bit more rice - I'm not used to thinking in cups!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Actually fjm, I was initially impressed with your ability to give a degree F in your recipe. I can convert degree C to degree F pretty easily from weather reports; but have never done cooking temps.

OK, I weighed a cup of rice. It weighs about 200 grams. 1 kg is about 2.2 lbs. So 1 lb of liver is a little less than half a kilo...so about 450 grams. 

I'll definitely give it a try...I like to change it up every once in a while.

Sorry for the tangent Carol...more treat ideas please!


----------



## Carol (May 8, 2011)

*No Grain treats*

Hi All Thanks for the idea. But I am looking for a treat with no grains that I can travel with.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

I second that about the Zuke's ... my poodles LOVE them!! And they are a nice tiny size that you can easily bring places with no mess. You don't have to worry about cookie crumbs and they are pretty wholesome in the ingredients list so you know you're giving them something good!

For training, I actually cut them in half because it's just so easy to feed your poodle an entire meals worth.. They don't seem to mind because they are STILL getting the tasty treat and it makes the bag last longer!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I use chicken, cheese, hot dogs, crumbled crispy bacon ... all of which make a mess in the pocket. I keep a supply of cheap small plastic sandwich bags; I can put them in my pocket and minimise the mess.

My dog is also a big fan of fjm's liver cake! It's very quick to make. I usually take out half the pan and cut into pieces for training, then slice the rest and put it back in a slow oven until hard as a brick, like biscotti. Works well in a Kong or food dispensing toy.

I'm not sure there is ANYTHING desirable as a treat that won't make a mess in your pocket!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I saute pork tenderloin and shred it. I don't want Swizzle to have a lot of processed food. When I give a treat it is very tiny; Swizzle is a toy so I want it to have a lot of flavor. I wrap it up in saran wrap in little bundles so it will stay moist. I use to keep treats in my pocket but now Swizzle loves to turn my pockets inside out and he is so gentle and sneaky I don't even realize he is doing it. I bought a little treat bag and use that. The liver recipe looks like a winner. I will try it.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I have to do Grain Free/Chicken free for Kodi. 

Ziwi Peak treats or food is our new favorite! No grain at all, high quality ingredients, isn't wet and sticky and can easily be broken into smaller pieces and shoved in my pocket. 

Other things I use is liver sliced to 1/4-1/2 inch and boil for about 5 min. Then put in the oven about 200 degrees for an hour or two (your house is going to stink!) until it is dry and can be cut up into small pieces.

I usually put treats in a little baggy in my pocket, but the ziwi peak isn't to bad with no bag.


----------



## LPacker79 (May 19, 2011)

I've been using freeze dried turkey hearts. I cut them up into several pieces and my girl loves them. They are a bit crumbly.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

One kilogram is 2.2 pounds. Everything here is weighed in metric so if my son comes home from the Doctor's and tells me he is 64 kilos, I just have to multiply that by 2.2 to figure out his weight in the terms I grew up with. 1cup is 250 grams, 1tsp is 5 ml.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I do the same ASP - and then translate back into metric as it is so much easier to do the sums in 10os and 1000s! I think the weight of a cupful depends upon what it contains though - a cup of rice is going to weigh a lot more than a cup of salad leaves!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

fjm said:


> I do the same ASP - and then translate back into metric as it is so much easier to do the sums in 10os and 1000s! I think the weight of a cupful depends upon what it contains though - a cup of rice is going to weigh a lot more than a cup of salad leaves!


Correct. The US (and certain select countries) use an avoirdupois system which is just a fancy way of saying we multiply our units of measure with every single other number that is not 10. Complicating it further, we commonly use volume measurements when we really should be talking weight.

So, a cupful of water weighs 250 grams, a cupful of rice is 200 grams, and leaves...something a lot less.

Don't get me wrong...I love my country, but our measurement system stinks. I pray for the day we go metric!


----------



## Trixie (Apr 13, 2011)

Princess Dollie said:


> Correct. The US (and certain select countries) use an avoirdupois system which is just a fancy way of saying we multiply our units of measure with every single other number that is not 10. Complicating it further, we commonly use volume measurements when we really should be talking weight.
> 
> So, a cupful of water weighs 250 grams, a cupful of rice is 200 grams, and leaves...something a lot less.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...I love my country, but our measurement system stinks. I pray for the day we go metric!


This is off topic but if you want an outsiders opinion: I actually do not even mind the American system, and I am not even American. I lived in America for a couple of years and I cannot say I think one is better than the other in daily life situations (obviously metric is easier in math, science hospitals etc) In fact, I prefer using Fahrenheit because it is a more accurate measurement of temperature. I also prefer to cook in the American system because I think it is quicker/easier to use 1 cup of sugar as opposed to using a scale to measure 200grams, especially since pretty much all the best recipes come from America and they are already in cups anyway


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Trixie! I can see where cup measurements are easier. In a sense, the recipe has already "converted" the weight to a volume. Although, I usually bite the bullet and weigh the ingredients when I'm baking.

I work in a technical field and the metric system is sooo much easier.

And you are absolutely right about Fahrenheit. I once spent some time in New Zealand and when I overheard New Zealanders talk about the weather, they would say it would be (for example) a high of 14. And then discuss whether that's a cool 14 or a warm 14??

It's good to hear another perspective.


----------



## Trixie (Apr 13, 2011)

Princess Dollie said:


> Hey Trixie! I can see where cup measurements are easier. In a sense, the recipe has already "converted" the weight to a volume. Although, I usually bite the bullet and weigh the ingredients when I'm baking.
> 
> I work in a technical field and the metric system is sooo much easier.
> 
> ...


Oh PD, I've always wanted to go to New Zealand! Did you enjoy it there?


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

As a Canadian moving to the US, I am a bit afraid of the differences. I do my baking and cooking in imperial, I know my weight in imperial, but everything else is metric. When we on our house hunting trip and I had to read the directions, all I could think of was 1 mile is equal to 1.6 kms, so a quarter mile is about 400 meters, I have a good idea visually what 100 meters are. It is really hard to convert your usual mind estimates from one system to another. And not having coloured money is going to be strange.....

I hope I never have to go into a gas station to pay for my gas and ask for directions, I will look like an idiot, slowly counting my money and then looking dumb as I try to convert everything to metric.

Paula


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Just to make it more complicated, I believe the US pint is 16 fl oz, whereas an imperial pint is 20 - so even gallons are different, littlestitches!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Trixie said:


> Oh PD, I've always wanted to go to New Zealand! Did you enjoy it there?


Loved it! The flora and fauna is amazing. Beware of the Kea birds! Someday I want to go back and maybe go on to Australia.


----------



## Trixie (Apr 13, 2011)

littlestitches said:


> As a Canadian moving to the US, I am a bit afraid of the differences. I do my baking and cooking in imperial, I know my weight in imperial, but everything else is metric. When we on our house hunting trip and I had to read the directions, all I could think of was 1 mile is equal to 1.6 kms, so a quarter mile is about 400 meters, I have a good idea visually what 100 meters are. It is really hard to convert your usual mind estimates from one system to another. And not having coloured money is going to be strange.....
> 
> I hope I never have to go into a gas station to pay for my gas and ask for directions, I will look like an idiot, slowly counting my money and then looking dumb as I try to convert everything to metric.
> 
> Paula


I bet you'll get used to it pretty fast  I think it does take time of being totally submersed in the other system, though. I helps that my husband is American, I guess. Btw, he occasionally posts on this account too, so if I end up contradicting myself in the future somehow, it's probably him.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I make beef jerky for Rain. Get a lean cut of beef; slice thin; place slices on a rack; cook at ~350 for ~ 20 - 40 min (depending on size of strips-- you want to get the meat to this temperature), turn off oven & crack door slightly (just enough to let moisture out --just a tiny crack); let beef strips remain in oven for several hours or until oven is cool (if you wish). I do alot of this at once and freeze it. I cut the jerky into very small pieces for training and carry it in a small baggie, in my pocket.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I just found this thread as I am searching for dog training treats for the obedience class Lexi and I am starting this Wednesday. For the baked liver treats, could I use brown rice and would the measurements be the same?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Same amount of rice, but it may need to be simmered for longer. The only time I gave mine brown rice it came out as whole as it went in ... I tend to use short grain (risotto or pudding rice), as it cooks down to a mush more easily.


----------

